# I've never met a woman as beautiful...?



## mike2008

Hello,
I would like to send a message to my girlfriend, please can someone help me to translate it.

"I've never meet a woman as beautiful as you, your little feet are amazing, I'm in love with them".

I hope that doesn't sound weird (I'm not crazy about feet), it's the best I could come up with today.
Bye.


----------



## JosephineM

mike2008 said:


> "I've never meet a woman as beautiful as you, your little feet are amazing, I'm in love with them".
> .



Here you go:


"Nu am mai intalnit niciodata o femeie atat de frumoasa ca tine. Ai niste picioruse fantastice, m-am indragostit de ele."


----------



## OldAvatar

I've never *met* 
*


----------



## mike2008

Thank you very much JosephineM for translating my English into Romanian.
Thank you very much OldAvatar for translating my Eenglish into English. If you hadn't of pointed it out I would of probably spent the rest of my life spelling it that way.

Bye and thank you both.


----------

